# Haybine rollers



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyony ever have your rollers rebuilt? I am getting a cheap JD haybine. It works fine, and will crimp clover and treefoil. Hovever I am not sure if there is enough rubber on the roller to crimp grass hay. I have heard of people replacing both rollers with steel rollers. Or can I get the rubber rebuilt?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Grass hay that doesn't have stems don't gain much by crimping. Replacing the rollers with new ones would cost a mint. Unless you are going to cut an awful lot of hay it would hardly be a good investment. Trading it for a better used mower might cost less.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

If all you have is grass, buy a sickle mower.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

On my 12 foot mower-conditioner, I replaced the rubber rollers with 2 steel rollers. It was a difficult job stretching over 2-3 afternoons and it cost me about $1,300 just for parts.
If the existing rollers spin smoothly without hammering or vibration, then I would run it as it is, and save your dollars. May just take slightly longer for hay to dry.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Up North said:


> On my 12 foot mower-conditioner, I replaced the rubber rollers with 2 steel rollers. It was a difficult job stretching over 2-3 afternoons and it cost me about $1,300 just for parts.
> If the existing rollers spin smoothly without hammering or vibration, then I would run it as it is, and save your dollars. May just take slightly longer for hay to dry.


hats off too you!! big job changing out the rolls on any haybine. we have a nh 489, both gear boxes rebuilt then a chunk of wood ripped the rubber off the rolls. after dealing with the hay wrapping on the rolls (and learning tons new swear words!) the farmer dealt it off. we picked up it and one with good rolls, bad gear box for less than a 10th the cost of one on a dealers lot.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Be sitting sown when you discover the prices involved in your options. There is no easy ($$$) option.

--->Paul


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Well. It work ok just a little aged. I guess I'll leave it alone, maybe upgrade when I need to.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

ford major said:


> hats off too you!! big job changing out the rolls on any haybine. we have a nh 489, both gear boxes rebuilt then a chunk of wood ripped the rubber off the rolls. after dealing with the hay wrapping on the rolls (and learning tons new swear words!) the farmer dealt it off. we picked up it and one with good rolls, bad gear box for less than a 10th the cost of one on a dealers lot.


Ah, yes, the marriage of two decrepit souls to produce a shining new bride, LOL. A Thrifty Scot ye be, LOL.


----------

